# Fast after 50



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

Fast After 50

Any thoughts on this book?

Are you using it as a resource for riding and fitness or for racing?

I picked it up for both purposes, although I can't say, based on my results, that when I enter an event I am actually racing.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

That looks like a good resource, thanks. Is it lighter reading than his other works?


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry, at this age I thought racing was all about getting to the men's room on time.


----------



## z1r (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd be interested in this or other resources.

I just got back into cycling a year ago after about 15+ years off. Lost 20 lbs in the first two months. Along the way I have gotten faster. I primarily commute 25 miles a day. Have ridden a 46 mile Gravel Grinder, and many 50+ mile rides with in excesses of 5000 ft of climbing. So, I felt pretty good about myself.

Way back when, I was fast. Not so much anymore it seems. Despite the average speed on my commute hovering at just over 17 mph on my 26+ lb commuter, I was humbled two weeks ago when my son and I participated in a local MTB race.

So, while actually winning such a race isn't my goal, improving my standing and performance is. Problem is, I don't know how to go about training properly?

Any advice/resources?


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

I liked the Friel book and did find it easier to follow than his others, but still full of useful info. His blog also seems to have good information for us aging riders.

I'd be interested in more resources as well, especially after the article in Velonews last issue.
Cycling to extremes - VeloNews.com


----------



## Gski (May 5, 2015)

Friel is a good writer and clearly reads the better journals.

More to the point, he actually understands the journals. When he expresses an opinion that is not supported by the studies, he will tell the reader.

You won't find a precise recipe that works for for everyone at every age. What you will find is a lot of ideas and ways to to judge if the your trial is successful.

Even though I have read half the studies he references, I don't regret paying for the book.

Some of the English language authors to know are: Louise Burke, Asker Jeukendrup, and Bob Maugham. Their works require a bit more knowledge of chemistry and statistics.

And for those masters living in BC, there is a major study starting on heart issues in masters athletes. See http://www.sportscardiolobybc.org/ for details on how to sign up and help find an answer to one of the more contentious issues in this book.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

50+ training regimen: Keep riding as hard and long as you ever have, but take more rest days.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I bought the book, read it and decided it was not for me. I'm 70, and I reckon most of that book would have been good stuff for me in my late 40s or early 50s, but not now.

Training is not fun. It's repetitive, boring, and time consuming.

Riding is fun. The time wasted training can be spent cruising along enjoying yourself. You're still free to give yourself a bit of a thrashing, but only if you feel like it.

I'd sooner be out enjoying the ride and for a while I felt a bit guilty about not trying harder.

Eventually I decided I'm ok with being submaximal, I can still knock off an imperial century or more on the road or do a 24 hour mtb race (all singlespeed) with what I've got in my legs, but my focus is no longer on beating the guy in front but the challenge for myself.

I console myself with the attitude of the gentlemen amateurs of the Victorian era - training was a form of cheating (like doping nowadays) that gave you an unfair advantage over your fellow competitors. I haven't resorted to drinking brandy as a restorative though... 

Now that I've read this Cycling to extremes - VeloNews.com, I'm even happier with that attitude.


----------



## Gski (May 5, 2015)

Velobike said:


> Training is not fun.


I had a great coach once. His advice to masters (over 35) was 'You are not going to the Olympics and you race about ten hours a year. Make your training plan something you enjoy.'

For me racing is just an excuse to have a training plan. I do intensity because I enjoy the results. If I have a day I don't enjoy training I will stop.

Mountain biking is not ideal training for me, but it is more fun than what the Olympians do.

If I was in Velobike's shoes, I would write a training plan one line long: *go have fun on a bike*. Normal people would skip writing that plan down


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Gski said:


> Make your training plan something you enjoy.


That gets my vote.

One of the things that initially drew me into 100s was that it gave me an excuse to go for 6 hour bike rides (mostly) through the woods, and claim it to be "training"!


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't race anymore. I ride a lot though. I used to train when I did race and did not enjoy myself. Being older and having withdrawn from racing, I still ride with my racing friends on their Sunday morning group ride, and the thing I notice the most is that if I do regular rides, eg; commute to work and take the enjoyable 'long way' home ride, while they race their Saturday away, there is NO loss in performance. I just wish I had learned that lesson earlier in life. Training is focused, but riding can produce the same results. Only one is enjoyable. At the end of the day, building up mileage builds the body, whether done to a strict schedule, or as a adventurous pleasure, mileage is mileage, does it matter how you do it?

Eric


----------



## Dovi-D (Jan 15, 2010)

Velobike said:


> I bought the book, read it and decided it was not for me. I'm 70, and I reckon most of that book would have been good stuff for me in my late 40s or early 50s, but not now.
> 
> Training is not fun. It's repetitive, boring, and time consuming.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## coyotegulch (Jun 25, 2008)

Even the national media has picked up on us:

How Athletes Can Stay 'Fast After 50' - WSJ


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

kosmo said:


> 50+ training regimen: Keep riding as hard and long as you ever have, but take more rest days.


Agreed. That's pretty much my suggestions for other older racers. I may order up the book as a confidence booster.


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't race but being fast for me is a matter of training, increased skills, and eating right. Lots of great stuff out there on getting fueled up and for me training is mostly about 85% MHR or better for an hour or so. And chasing young pups is a great way to get faster, they pull you along.


----------



## dovebiker (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm as fast as I was 20 years ago and my endurance is way much better - I came 10th overall (on a fatbike) in a 100-mile gravel race, ridden a 200-miler (offroad) and will do my first arctic race (Rovaniemi) in February. Looking to do some 24hr races / multi-day challenges next summer. I do experience some lumbar pain and have to keep working on the core exercises, stretches plus do some flatwater kayak racing to build strength. Luckily, never had any major illnesses or injuries that have kept me from training in over 30 years and long may it continue. 2 friends have suffered bad injuries from road-biking this year (head and neck) reckon offroad is safer!


----------

